# Why You Should Not Drive in Boston



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's official, we suck:

*Boston has worst drivers of any big U.S. city: Allstate report*


http://news.msn.com/us/boston-has-worst-drivers-of-any-big-us-city-allstate-report



So, when you stay at the Custom House, please know that we mean it when we say not to have a car in the city. Parking is outrageous and driving is hair-raising.

For the Tuggers that I've driven around Boston, I hope you've recovered.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2014)

Your roads are strange.  We got lost just getting out of the airport.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Your roads are strange.  We got lost just getting out of the airport.



  Yes they are. When you think of it, Boston was established in 1630, but the roads, cow paths, actually, pre-date 1620.

   It's a town laid out differently, but you get used to it.

   A more modern day nightmare is the 6 lanes merging into the 2 lane tunnel from the airport.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2014)

We're living in Santa Fe now.  Talk about strangely laid out towns.   Most of the roads were either cart paths or burro trails.  We find it charming though.  And of course we don't have near the number of people, or cars, as you do in Boston.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2014)

The very first time I went to Boston back in the day, I got stuck in the roundabout near Logan on my way to Lynn. It took 3-4 trips around the circle before I realized I was not going to be let out, I had to get out. So I avoided eye contact with anyone, turned the wheel and drove out. Never had a problem after that. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 26, 2014)

My office was in Billerica, about 30 miles N. of Boston proper, so I avoided the city, per-se like the plague! I was fortunate that we had people and much more city-friendly equipment than my bringing a West Coast, 72', 13.5 foot high vehicle into the city. I seldom ventured inside 128. At times, of course it was unavoidable- there or in Manhattan. Been there, done that. Bought the t-shirt.

Incidentally, here in our small city, some folks are rebuilding a downtown gathering place where fountains flow, and bands play and the community has movies and outdoor plays. There was a contest to name the new space, and I said it has to be 'The Downtown Common'. So it is, and I got the credit like it was something original! Hah! 

Jim


----------



## persia (Aug 26, 2014)

Boston roads are laid out on the English pattern, they are very much like Sydney or London.  Main streets with neighbourhoods branching off them, often changing direction and/or name when you change local government area.  The neighbourhood streets go nowhere and you never drive on them.  The idea is to keep traffic on a few streets.  If you are driving you likely will never know more than a couple percent of the streets, unless you are a cabbie....


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 26, 2014)

Love your "recovery" comment :hysterical:  
Good thing we walked when we met you for dinner, or did we drive???


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 27, 2014)

I've driven both a car (I also got lost leaving Logan) and a 70' long 13'6" semi into Cambridge. I think it's like NYC, take your chance, see a few "one-finger salutes", and keep moving. My wife used to live in Melrose, she never drove to Boston, always taking the "T" with her Charley Pass.

TS


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2014)

While Boston ranked 199 out of 200 from Allstate's survey, my city ranked #1! 

http://money.msn.com/saving-money-tips/post--the-safest-drivers-in-america-in-2014



> The safest drivers in America, for the fourth year in a row, hail from *Fort Collins, Colorado*, according to the 10th annual “Allstate America’s Best Drivers Report.”
> 
> Drivers in the city of 150,000 north of Denver can expect to go *14.2 years *between accidents, according to the insurance giant’s claims data. Contrast that with 200th-ranked Worcester, Massachusetts, where drivers go just *4.3 years *between claims.



Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 27, 2014)

Drove in once. There are no signs in the downtown old Boston area! Amazingly I was able to get to my business meeting and get out! Not sure how!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> While Boston ranked 199 out of 200 from Allstate's survey, my city ranked #1!
> 
> http://money.msn.com/saving-money-tips/post--the-safest-drivers-in-america-in-2014
> 
> ...



 You definitely shouldn't drive here then.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 27, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Drove in once. There are no signs in the downtown old Boston area! Amazingly I was able to get to my business meeting and get out! Not sure how!



Welcome to BAHSTAN!!!  Signs are an insult 'round these parts.  I have lived in the area going on 34 years, I work downtown (across from CH) and although I can drive from one end of the city to the other, I can only give people walking directions.  Driving is far more complex as many streets go one way or the other without any rhyme or reason, unlike NYC where one street goes uptown, the next downtown!.  Still and all, we love our city.  Caveat emptor, tourists beware - do not attempt to drive while visiting and you will have far better experience


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blinkers are for sissies, too.


-


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2014)

If you like driving in Rome or Naples, You'll LOVE Boston.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 27, 2014)

We also have an increasing number of people on bikes - however we do NOT have dedicated bike lanes.  Thus the cyclists whiz in and out of lanes of moving traffic and it is treacherous!


----------



## persia (Aug 27, 2014)

It's interesting when your satellite navigation says turn right and there are 5 possible right turns...


----------



## TommyTrughman (Aug 27, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> If you like driving in Rome or Naples, You'll LOVE Boston.



LOL. Ah, another passionate connoisseur of "creative driving" I see?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You definitely shouldn't drive here then.



Yeah, if I drive in Boston it might raise your rating! :hysterical:

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2014)

Lane markings? Yield signs? One way streets? Pedestrian crosswalks? Hah! Merely suggestions.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Lane markings? Yield signs? One way streets? Pedestrian crosswalks? Hah! Merely suggestions.



I've always heard that the stop signs with white borders are optional. 

Kurt


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2014)

I knew this thirty some years ago without Allstate telling me.

My Aunt drove me downtown to visit my uncle who worked in, I believe, the John Hancock building.

I'm putting my foot through the floor just remembering the ride.


----------



## Tia (Aug 27, 2014)

Was in Boston years ago ~25 and remember being very thankful I wasn't driving, remember it seemed like 8 lanes were all merging into one at one point. Mostly  took the subway with directions not to go past a certain area/stop from my brother who was living near Harvard. Loved the city, many fond memories.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 27, 2014)

Tia said:


> Was in Boston years ago ~25 and remember being very thankful I wasn't driving, remember it seemed like 8 lanes were all merging into one at one point. Mostly  took the subway with directions not to go past a certain area/stop from my brother who was living near Harvard. Loved the city, many fond memories.



Directions consist of "when you get to Dunks, bang a right". Translated " when you get to Dunkin Donuts, turn right". Only problem us ther are 6 Dunks in 4 block radius!


----------



## pammex (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh I am so so laughing, I have to admit, Boston drivers are scary!  I used to get lost coming out of Logan everytime.  We had a saying drive, don't look as not a soul would let you out of an intersection etc.  All game playing...guess it is no wonder I can drive in Guadalajara!


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2014)

And people are proud of this?


----------



## mdurette (Aug 28, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Blinkers are for sissies, too.
> 
> -



A few months back the Mass DOT flashed this message on their electronic highway info signs.  "Use Yah Blickah"


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 28, 2014)

Lived in Boston 20+ years ago.  Remember DH driving us somewhere and we were going through a green light.  Out nowhere this car runs the red light and we almost t-bone the sucker (he was going very fast).  He jammed on the brakes and gave US the finger!   Most of the crazy drivers in Florida are from the Boston area and NY.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 28, 2014)

I dropped off my wife once at a store in downtown Boston. I planned to go around the block and pick her up after she paid a bill.

After spending enough time wandering about the maze downtown and finally getting back to the same spot as would have taken to drive to Toronto, we were reunited. The first thing she said to me was "Dr Livingston, I presume". 

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 28, 2014)

I drove in Boston while the big-dig was in progress.
That was a lot of fun (not). But San Francisco was more interesting...
I thought if I stopped the car at an intersection, we'd slide back down the hill.
.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 28, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> I dropped off my wife once at a store in downtown Boston. I planned to go around the block and pick her up after she paid a bill.
> 
> After spending enough time wandering about the maze downtown and finally getting back to the same spot as would have taken to drive to Toronto, we were reunited. The first thing she said to me was "Dr Livingston, I presume".
> 
> Cheers


That happened to me when we first moved here in 1981.  Reminds of the scene in European Vacatin, "Big Ben, Parliament . . ."


----------



## radmoo (Aug 28, 2014)

am1 said:


> And people are proud of this?


Not at all proud.  Just trying to make visitors aware of just why you should not attempt driving here!  Hey, we are doing a public service!


----------

